# Sweetie Pie, Happy Rescue Story



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So I know its so hard to see all the sad stories we share at times. I thought this one would just bring you all happy smiles.
This is Sweetie Pie. She was an owner surrender because she needed heart surgery and they couldn't afford it.
We were able to raise some donations and grants to get the surgery (PDA) done 2 weeks ago.
She is a happy darling little girl and just a year and a half old.
She will remain in foster care for a few more months, until she has her rechecks at the heart specialist. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is a happy story!! Hope she finds a forever home after she recuperates!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> So I know its so hard to see all the sad stories we share at times. I thought this one would just bring you all happy smiles.
> This is Sweetie Pie. She was an owner surrender because she needed heart surgery and they couldn't afford it.
> We were able to raise some donations and grants to get the surgery (PDA) done 2 weeks ago.
> She is a happy darling little girl and just a year and a half old.
> ...


Oh, Edie ... I LOVE her!! Her name fits her so well ... and, she is adorable. :wub::wub:

Of course I love her name. Snowball Pie:wub: ... and, Sweetie Pie.:wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Are A Great Person being a foster. This Is Good news to hear.*
*May God Bless you Both. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sweetie Pie is just that, Edie. So glad she's gotten a new lease on life. Is she being fostered in CA?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah!!
Happy Story Love them!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That's awesome hope she finds a home real soon that will spoil her to bits


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is a sweetie pie....I know she will be adopted very soon. She certainly deserves a loving home.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sweetie Pie is being fostered by one of our AMA members, who also breeds and show's on a small scale. Sarah Stangeland loves her Maltese and is doing a great job with this girl. Yes, she is in So. California. Hugs,Edie


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a darling little girl!


----------

